# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Plazhi i Durresit pasqyra e Shqiperise

## juanito02

Besoj se e keni patur rastin ta vizitoni kete plazh qe fatkeqsisht seshte me plazh po thjeshte nje makine injorante e mafies, e politikaneve per te bere leke.

1. Rera e tij per aq pak sa ka mbetur eshte depozite pislleqesh dhe mbetjesh humane qe nga koha e merhumit Enver. Aty eshte depozituar urina e brezave dhe nuk ka patur asnje nderrim rere sic ben e tere bota rifreskimin e reres. Shtoi dhe mbetjet fiziologjike te mijera godinave qe jane ndertuar e qe skane kanalizime fare po vetem gropa septike imagjinoni sa e ndotur eshte rera. Dhe kete rere te qelbur duhet ta blesh me 5 mije lek ne dite se duhet ti japesh parate hajduteve per nje cader shezlong etj.

2. Deti nuk mban me ere det. Qindra derdhje ujrash te zeza nga ato mijera godina e kane bere qe uji i detit te qelbet era fekale. Shto edhe daljet jashte direkt te plazhisteve qe skane banjo se vetem banesat e baret kane banjo e duan leke te futesh ne to. Shto dhe mbeturinat e karburanteve qe here pas here derdhin anijet nga porti e jashte portit. 

3. Ndertimet mijera e mijera jane pasqyra tipike e mentatiletit te mafies she poltikes shqiptare. Lete lahen njerezit ne *** vetem ne te bejme leke. Aty eshte bere katrahura me e madhe e kompensimit te pronave (vjedhjes me te madhe te prones qe ka njohur historia). Shumica e pronave jane te politikaneve te cdo krahu,  si edhe te mafies se lidhur direkt me poltiken. ndertimet sic i keni pare jane ***** me ***** pa parking, pa gjelberim pa hapsire per recreation, plot pluhur e zheg. 

4. Nuk ka furnizim me uje pasi nje mega strukture e tille ku njeriu normalisht ben dush se paku dy here ne dite do te donte depot e ujit te Tiranes e Durresit te marre se bashku qe te kete furniture dinjtoze me uje. Ne shumicen e godinave uji vjen 1 here ne jave.

5. Drita shyqyr zotit vjet e dhe sivjet ka sjelle qeveria se ne te kauaren ka qene sketerre.

6. Zhurmat jene nje llahtar i vertete. Nuk mbarojne diskot ahengjet 24/24 i ziu pushues spushon dot.

7. Nje mega strukture bie edhe nje mega trafik. sadoqe eshte bere rruga prape trafiku atje eshte nje katrahure e vertete. Shpesh duhen 45 minuta pritje e me shume.

Me keto struktura shesin p... ministrat e turizmit, kryetaret e bashkive dhe krenohen per turizmin prioritar qe kemi

----------


## Borix

Nuk ka makine injorante; por ka njerez te tille. E, megjithate, pasqyra reale e turizmit bregdetar te Shqiperise eshte, sipas meje, riviera.

----------


## Brari

juanit.. kur ke qen per her te fundit ne durres-plazh?
trego me shume..

----------


## ArberXYZ

> juanit.. kur ke qen per her te fundit ne durres-plazh?
> trego me shume..


kte desha me thon edhe une.

Kur ke qen per her te fundit ne Durres?

Un isha pardje, dhe smu duk kaq qamet sa e bo ti.

----------


## Edvin83

Une isha dje ne plazh dhe mund te them qe uji le shume per te deshiruar per nga pastertia, gjithashtu dhe "miqte e kafte" qe lundronin ne uje. Sapo te kaloje pas ndertesave, te qelbte era e plehrave dhe kufomave te kafsheve te dekompozuara qe ishin hedhur neper kanale.

----------


## Borix

Po c'do atje o edvin hahahaha. Shko, per nje ore me shume udhetim, nga riviera - me mrekulli nuk ka. Keto plazhet e tjera, lerja ketyre qe merren me politike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

ku ishe o arber..ne cilen zone?
a kish milet pushues?
urban jan ato autobuset bangladeshas perseri qe dun 4 ore nga durrsi ne plepa apo jan ndrruar?
sa kushtonte nje apartament per 20 dit.. po per blerje krejt.. ?

pleq nga kosov ilirida qe mbulohen me ran ne 80 grad nxeht a pe?
po rruga makines a kish trotuara anash?

ndertimet vu besoj..

thx edvin per sqarimet..


boriks na trego..ku shkon ti.. si shkon.. ku ha ku pi ne rivier.. ku fle .. sa te kushton..?

----------


## Edvin83

ME duket se Shqiperia ka nje Ministri te Mjedisit e cila monitoron cilesine e ujit dhe ndalon larjen nese ky uje kthehet ne rrezik per shendetin dhe jeten e njerezve. Pas kesaj merr masa per te pastruar dhe kthyer plazhin ne gjendjen e meparshme kur uji ishte i pranueshem per t'u lare. Kot ne internet pashe qe edhe ne paskerkemi nje Ministri te tille...Po cuditerisht, kjo Ministri le qe qytetaret e saj te rrezikojne shendetin duke u lare ne ujra te demshme...

----------


## FTN_2004

Un per here te pare e pashe Durresin e shkatarruar ne 2005, 5 vjet pasi isha larguar nga Shqiperia. Cfare me pane syte nuk pershkruhet: Ta quash krim kundra natyres eshte pak.

Durresi, plazhi me pyjet  me pisha ka qene nje nga vendet me te bukura te Shqiperise. Ne si popull injorant nuk ia dime vlerat everteta; as un nuk e dija tamam derisa dola ne emigracion dhe pashe ato qe bote kapitaliste i quan mrekulli natyre (nuk i afrohen fare plazhit me rere te bardhe te Shqiperise)

Fatkeqesia me e madhe eshte se ajo qe eshte bere nuk cbehet me, mbase per 200-300 vjet, po jo per brezin tone.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une kam nja 6 vjet qe nuk shkoj ne durres(dhe me perpar nuk kemi shkuar shpesh) por shkojme ne tiran me familien dhe pastaj ne mal te zi esht shume bukur dhe paster...durrsi esht i pisur me sa kam pare ne televizor qe e thojn vet dhe qe me kan then dhe njerzit ne tiran...po nuk esht gje e re kjo qe po them une...

----------


## ArberXYZ

> ku ishe o arber..ne cilen zone?
> a kish milet pushues?
> urban jan ato autobuset bangladeshas perseri qe dun 4 ore nga durrsi ne plepa apo jan ndrruar?
> sa kushtonte nje apartament per 20 dit.. po per blerje krejt.. ?
> 
> pleq nga kosov ilirida qe mbulohen me ran ne 80 grad nxeht a pe?
> po rruga makines a kish trotuara anash?
> 
> ndertimet vu besoj..
> ...


Sa shum pytje bre.

Nigjo tashi, kthehem pas nji viti e gjysem emrigrim,. dhe mund te jem subjektiv, se me kishte mor malli per atdhene. Isha mu ke shkomi i kavajes, kom nji te njoftem atje. Dhe plazhi ishte "privat", jo nga ato publik. Dhe gjith gjonat mu duken shum mir, rona ishte e paster, e pastru, deti i mir. Shumica prej atyne pushusve qe pash ishin nga Tirona, qe kishin ardh prej vapes, se ishte shum vap te shtunen dhe te dielen. Kishte edhe nga kosova, pleq qe rreziteshin. Te rinjt vijn nga gushti e korriku.

Shkova me makin time, nuk e di se car cmimesh kan furgonat apo autobusat. E mira ishte se ishte hap mbikalimi te kthesa e kamzes, mgjth punimet vazhdonin. Shum pluhur kishte aty, qamet mo, po besoj se do mbarojn se shpejti.

Edhe per cmimet e kabinave sdi cte them. Un pushimet i mia i kaloj ne VElipoje, ne Durres ika se e kisha me afer, dhe se qesh tu plas prej vape.

----------


## Borix

> boriks na trego..ku shkon ti.. si shkon.. ku ha ku pi ne rivier.. ku fle .. sa te kushton..?


Zakonisht nga Uji i Ftohte ne Vlore e me poshte (pra, deti Jon), sepse eshte nje bregdet i pashoq. Une shkoj ne fundjave, kryesisht (Vlora 3 ore larg Tiranes behet me makine, duke thyer ndonje rregull te vogel rrugor) dhe hotele, shtepi pushimi, etj., ke plot me cmime standarde (jo te shtrenjta, sa per xhepin tim). Por, varet edhe ku shkon, duhet te njohesh mire vendet. Une do te te rekomandoja Orikumin per nje fundjave (Radhime deri ne fund te Orkiumit), mbase edhe deri lart ne Llogara per nje klime me te fresket (mrekulli me vete kjo). Por, per te kaluar Llogarane per me poshte, eshte e lodhshme dhe pak me shtrenjte...

----------


## juanito02

Erdha per nja dy dite se kisha ca pune me shtepine time ne Tirane.
Dhe per kollaj te afermit e mi me cuan dje nje xhiro andej.
Ato qe kam shkruar jane pershypjet e mija po edhe opinonet e atyre qe rrine perhere ose me ashume atje.
Te bjen menjehere ne sy kartahura me gjithato ndertime pa kriter fare

----------


## Qyfyre

Unë para nja 2-3 vjetësh isha në Durrës për herë të fundit, dhe ishte me vërte skandal. Ndejta nja gjyëm ore dhe ika.

Saranda ishte shumë më mirë po dhe andej meqë kishtë filluar të shtohej shumë populli, kishin filluar plehrat në det, megjithatë nuk krahasohej fare me Durrsin.

----------


## TikTak

pas '90 plazh tamom bohej ka shkomi kavajes deri mgolem. se ai plazhi ka teuta deri ke ilirija e kavalishenca kishte morr fun me koh. anej ka curilat nuk mka pelqy nai her

golemi ka pas qen klas per plazh

----------


## Apollyon

Durresi me ate dete qe ka, te infekton lekuren. Ja pse nuk shkoj te bej plazh ne durres, kam frike, se vjet u infektova.. mu be lekura me pucrra te vogla me ndejten gjate gjith dites.. u tmerrova. Qe atehere skam vajt me ne durres.

----------


## suada dr

oooo ca teme!! se kisha pare.
Ca jan keto fjal per Durresin??
Ecni ecni shifeni i her pastaj flisni.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ecni ecni shifeni i her pastaj flisni.


Qytetin apo plazhin? Se plazhi vjet ma shpifi.. Gjith ato fshatare qe benin (kaken) ne dete, qejf i madh. LOL

----------


## suada dr

hahhahhah.si qytetin edhe plazhin
varet ku e ke ber plazhin ti Apollyon.lol
Mos e ke bo te pista Iliria??

----------


## Tipiku

Sui 

Durresi si qytet ca zona i ka shume te bukura
Durresi si plazh pervec asaj rruges qe shkon nga mbikalimi deri ke plepat nuk me pelqen ta kaloj asnje minut aty.

Arsye: Plazhin e Durresit ja kena fal kosovarve.
Deti Jon eshte Perla e Shqiperise per sa kohe mos te shkojn tipa qe ti bejn kaken.

----------

